# Neoprene vests



## pmw (Feb 6, 2003)

Know some people here have dogs other than labs - do you know who, if anyone, supplies neoprene vests for Versatiles - in particular GSPs?


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I have friend that uses a vest on His Brittneys and one uses them on his springer spaniels. Just need to trim the vest to fit the dog.


----------

